# John Deere 2280 self propelled swather?



## Laineb (Jun 23, 2015)

Herd good and bad. Would like to see what other people thought before I buy one. Thanks


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

They don't handle tall stuff like sudan grass very well, lots of wrapping, but most swathers of that vintage are similar. From what I have been told that is why rotary's came about. Overall, if you are not in a big hurry I think they do pretty well. Of course the condition of the crimpers and sickle drives will make a difference there. I think the engines and drivetrains are rock solid if cared for properly. Some parts are no longer available through deere, and I am speaking mostly of the angled gearcase that is under the cab. So if there is a problem there a salvage yard or good machine shop may be the answer. The sickle drives should have no leaks or play at the output shaft. Big expense if they go out. That's about all I know there are still a few running out here, although they are used on smaller acreages like 50 - 100 acres.

Good Luck


----------



## Laineb (Jun 23, 2015)

i will check into that. Thank you


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

Laineb,

I run two 2280's and really like them. I have not had any major trouble and have been able to get the parts I needed. They are fuel efficient and reasonably comfortable. Bazooka summed it up well. I would buy another one without hesitation.

IFF


----------

